# Any info/feedback on the AutoTREAT Pretreatment machine for the Fast T-Jet?



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been researching the possible purchase of a Fast T-Jet and recognize the issues with the pretreatment process. I've also seen the new AutoTREAT pretreatment machine that is now available.

Anybody know if this machine is worth the $6995?? Does it work??

Although I haven't experienced the joy of pretreatment yet...it sure would be nice to avoid the hassle if I can.  

Thanks for any feedback and info!!!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Do a long term calculation and see if its worth it. Even if you print 7000 shirts a year, thats still doing to cost you $1 a shirt in investing in the pre-treatment machine (plus the cost of pre-treatment). Its not really worth it if you ask me.

Flexijet are apparently working on a more affordable pre-treating machine. Wait till that comes out.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> Do a long term calculation and see if its worth it. Even if you print 7000 shirts a year, thats still doing to cost you $1 a shirt in investing in the pre-treatment machine (plus the cost of pre-treatment). Its not really worth it if you ask me.
> 
> Flexijet are apparently working on a more affordable pre-treating machine. Wait till that comes out.


I'm with you on the cost analysis! I'm just wondering about the consistancy factor and whether it speeds things up a bit.

Thanks for the heads up on the Flexijet machine in development. I"ll watch for information on it.


----------

